# Got a kid with diabetes? DUK care events registration open now



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2014)

The deepest, darkest days of January are the perfect time to be planning holidays. And by sheer coincidence Diabetes UK have just launched their 2014 programme of care events for families and young people.

I gushed endlessly about the marvellousness of these events a few years ago, so if you need any convincing that meeting up with other diabetic types does wonders for families and kids, take a read. 

And if you?re already sold on the idea, head straight over to Diabetes UK to book your place.

http://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/201...abetes-duk-care-events-registration-open-now/


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 17, 2014)

They are good for kids to learn for themselves. lots of support from helpers & nice people.  Parents get time to go & learn in a seperate area (break for them to)


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 17, 2014)

How very odd to see my own blogpost appear here and it wasn't me that posted it. I read the first para thinking this sounds familiar!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 17, 2014)

Good for you Alison !  All possitive stuff


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2014)

AlisonF said:


> How very odd to see my own blogpost appear here and it wasn't me that posted it. I read the first para thinking this sounds familiar!



We have all the news worth printing!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 18, 2014)

See how famous you are alison !


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry hobie, with my level of fame I couldn't possibly talk with a pleb such as yourself ;-)


----------



## Willow3131 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hi
We are booked on a DUK weekend this year. looking forward to it 






T1 & parent of T1 child


----------



## AlisonF (Feb 6, 2014)

Brilliant willow, hope you all enjoy it


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 6, 2014)

Good for you !   Let us know how you get on please


----------



## Willow3131 (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, will do!


----------



## annie739 (Feb 24, 2014)

Dear Northerner
I am new to the forum . It is exactly 4w since our 9 year old was diagnosed. We have been lucky in so many ways as he was diagnosed very quickly (due to me being a paranoid health professional) and we have an incredibly supportive school ; his Dad is self employed working from home and A is being amazing about the whole package he has had to take on.I was very interested in the DUK weekends but my hubbie is worried that it will make diabetes more of an issue for us than it is.I would be very interested to hear your gushing about these events - how do I access them? I wonder how siblings get on at them?


----------



## bev (Feb 24, 2014)

annie739 said:


> Dear Northerner
> I am new to the forum . It is exactly 4w since our 9 year old was diagnosed. We have been lucky in so many ways as he was diagnosed very quickly (due to me being a paranoid health professional) and we have an incredibly supportive school ; his Dad is self employed working from home and A is being amazing about the whole package he has had to take on.I was very interested in the DUK weekends but my hubbie is worried that it will make diabetes more of an issue for us than it is.I would be very interested to hear your gushing about these events - how do I access them? I wonder how siblings get on at them?



Hi Annie739,

I just wanted to say welcome to the forum although sorry you have to be here. I do understand your husbands views and felt much the same when my son was diagnosed. However - what we didnt realise was how important it was for him (he was 10 when diagnosed) to meet up with other children with Type 1. I remember Alex saying that he felt 'normal' for the first time in months when he was with a group of children with Type 1 - all testing their blood and carb counting - he wasnt in the minority for a changeHe still has those friends and think they will be life-long friends and rather than making a big issue of diabetes it took away the mystery and the feeling of being 'different' - and he has been on more breaks with other groups of Type 1 children and is now nearly 16 and often mentions those breaks and how much he enjoyed them. Yes diabetes should fit into your lives with as little interruption as possible - thats absolutely the right approach. It is early days for your son and the whole family and it will have an affect (not wishing to sound doom and gloom!) and the more you embrace it the more you will be in charge of it. I also found meeting up with other parents was hugely beneficial to chat about issues I didnt feel comfortable talking to other friends about as they wouldnt have understood. Diabetes takes a back seat in Alex's life and he does everything his friends do which is how it should be and will be for your son I am sure.Bev


----------



## Copepod (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Annie739.

I can't remember seeing any posts from parents who felt that going on a Diabetes UK, nor CWD (Children With Diabetes), nor IDDT (Insulin Dependent Diabetes Trust) event saying were more concerned after than before - most say it helped all members of the family who attended in different ways. Generally, there are different sessions for adults and children (with diabetes or not), plus some joint sessions. 

Probably best to introduce yourself in Newbies session, so that your post will be spotted and welcomed more widely than here


----------



## annie739 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice. I sent off our application for the next conference yesterday!


----------

